# First Band !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Shot my first band last weekend on a greater canada would like to get some more to really start a lanyard........ Man this is the worlds greatest sport.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats man! Got any pics?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

:beer:  , nice job. Still waiting for mine


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on the leg iron!! :beer:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats on the bling, remember my first band, and will never forget it!! Show us the picks if you took some!!


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I have shot a total of 9 bands in my hunting career, and I can remember where and when on each one...Was with a youngster three knights ago that got his first band(goose). He was as excited as I was when I got my first band....The bands definatly make a hunt stand out...Good luck to all and congrats! :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats!!! :beer: I still only have one band from pass shooting snows. Can't wait to shoot my first decoyed bird with a band!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! Now that you have broke the ice they will start coming more often! At least thats what happened for me. Keep up the good work.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

great job! first band is always an important milestone. may you find many, many more.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

saskboy said:


> Man this is the worlds greatest sport.


Could not have said it better myself. Congrats man!!


----------



## Part-Time (Oct 16, 2009)

My first band last year


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats man , i am still waiting on mine probably will never happen ha :beer:


----------



## Part-Time (Oct 16, 2009)

THANKS!!!! I got my band two days before the end of 2008 season.. So I really lucked out


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Congrats on the band, there always fun!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Great Job!! :beer:


----------

